# Safe and Unsafe Plants for Rabbits



## Silver Marten (Apr 27, 2009)

*Safe Plants*


Alfalfa - above ground parts can be used 

Agrimony - used for conjunctivitis 

American Sycamore - leaves, bark and twigs can be used

Apple - leaves, branches and fruit can be used 

Basil - above ground parts can be used 

Birch - used for pain relief, anti-inflammatory and diuretic 

Blackberry - above ground parts can be used - used for pregnant does, summer cooling, stimulate appetite and diarrhea 

Black Oil Sunflower Seeds&#8211; used to condition coats

Blueberry - leaves can be used

Borage - above ground parts can be used - used as a Laxative, increases milk flow in nursing does, helps fevers and reduce stress 

Cat-tail - leaf stalks can be used 

Carrot - roots and tops can be used

Chamomile - used for pain relief, calms nervous rabbits, can be used as an eye wash for weepy eye 

Chickweed - above ground parts can be used - used as an anti-inflammatory, progresses the healing of cuts

Chicory, wild - Above ground parts can be used 

Clover, red - above ground parts can be used 

Clover, white - above ground parts can be used 

Comfrey, common - leaves can be used, best dried - promotes healing, bone formation, helps ill bunnies, used for stressed and weak bunnies, can be used an a respiratory expectorant 

Dandelion - above ground parts can be used - Blood purifying, used for respiratory ailments, anti-inflammatory, bladder infections, diarrhea, increases milk flow in nursing does 

Echinacea - can be used as an immune system stimulant and broad spectrum antibiotic

Elder Flower - can be used an a respiratory expectorant, helps fevers 

Eucalyptus - can be used dried and powdered to repel fleas 

Eyebright &#8211; can be used to help weepy eye 

Fennel &#8211; can be used to help with bloating and gas, increases milk flow in nursing does 

Garlic - can be used as an antiseptic and antibiotic, can be used to help with bloating and gas, can be used as a respiratory expectorant 

Ginger &#8211; can be used to increase fertility in bucks 

Goat&#8217;s Rue &#8211; increases milk flow in nursing does 

Goldenrod - leaves can be used - can be used as an anti-inflammatory 

Grape - leaves and vines can be used

Green Amaranth - above ground parts can be used

Hackberry - branches can be used

Kava Kava - can be used to calm nervous rabbits 

Lamb&#8217;s Quarters - above ground parts can be used 

Lavender - can be used to calm nervous rabbits and can be used to induce labor 

Lemon Balm - above ground parts can be used - is an anti-bacterial, antiviral, helps with bloating and gas, diarrhea and reduces stress 

Licorice - can be used to help gastric inflammation and coughs. 

Linseed &#8211; can be used an a laxative 

Maple, silver - leaves and branches can be used 

Marigold - helps with bruises, contusion and strains, can be used to help slow healing wounds, ulcers, skin diseases, digestive problems and gall bladder complaints

Marjoram- helps with coughs, inflammation of mouth and throat, can be used to help digestive problems, uterine discomfort, can be used to calm nervous rabbits

Meadowsweet &#8211; helps with weepy eye 

Milk Thistle - helps take ammonia from the blood and protects both the liver and the kidneys, increases milk flow in nursing does 

Mint - above ground parts can be used - decrease milk flow in nursing does, helps with mastitis 

Mother Wart &#8211; helps with weepy eye 

Nasturtium - can be used as a strong antiseptic 

Nettles &#8211; above ground parts can be used - increases milk flow in nursing does 

Oak - can be used for eczema, diarrhea, hemorrhoid, pro lapse, digestive problems and bleeding of mouth and gums 

Oats - can be used to help digestive problems, diarrhea, kidney and bladder disorders and can be used to condition coats 

Oregon Grape Root - can be used as an anti-inflammatory and anti-bacterial 

Parsley - enriches the blood, can be used to help urinary problems - roots are used for constipation and obstruction of the intestines, inflammation of bladder & kidneys, digestive disorders, can be used to increase fertility in bucks and productivity in does 

Pear - leaves, branches, fruit and seeds can be used

Peppermint - above ground parts can be used

Plantain - above ground parts can be used - is antimicrobial and antispasmodic, can be used to progress the healing of cuts,

Plum - shoots can be used

Purple Coneflower- can be used to help with abscesses and slow healing wounds 

Purslane - above ground parts can be used 

Raspberry - above ground parts can be used - can be used for the prevention and treatment retained afterbirth, improves condition during pregnancy and can be used to increase fertility in bucks


clover &#8211; above ground parts can be used - helps with weepy eye 

Redroot Pigweed - above ground parts can be used 

Rosemary - above ground parts can be used - helps with weakness and exhaustion and calms nervous rabbits

Round Leafed Mallow - above ground parts can be used

Sage &#8211; above ground parts can be used - can be used dried and powdered to repel fleas, can be used to decrease milk flow in does

Sassafras - can be used dried and powdered to sprinkled repel fleas . 

Shepherd&#8217;s Purse - above ground parts can be used 

St. John Wart- helps with stress and nerves but long term dosage is needed

Smooth Leaf Elm&#8211; can be used to help slow healing wounds 

Sorrel - can be used to cool and calm nervous rabbits

Sow Thistle - above ground parts can be used 

Squash - sprouts can be used

Strawberry - above ground parts can be used - can be used as an antiseptic and helps cool rabbits, leaves are rich in iron and are supposed to help prevent miscarriage can be used to help inflamed areas, rashes and sore eyes. 


Sunflower - above ground parts can be used 

Sweet Potato - roots can be used

Thyme - above ground parts can be used - can be used to help with diarrhea 

Walnut - leaves can be used &#8211; can be used to help weepy eye 

Willow - leaves and branches can be used - has an Aspirin like affect and helps with pain and intestinal inflammation 

Yarrow - above ground parts can be used - helps to heal cuts


*Unsafe Plants*


Almond 

Aloe Vera

Amaryllis 

Andromeda 

Angel's Trumpet 

Apricot 

Arrowgrass

Asparagus Fern 

Autumn Crocus 

Avacado 

Azalea 

Begonia 

Belladonna

Bird of Paradise

Black Walnut 

Bloodroot 

Bluebonnet 

Buttercup 

Black Locust 

Bloodroot 

Bleeding Heart

Bottle Brush

Boxwood 

Bracken fern 

Buckeye 

Buckthorn 

Bull Nettle 

Buttercup 

Butterfly Weed

Caladium 

Calendula 

Calico Bush 

Calla Lilly 

Carnation 

Carolina Jessamine 

Castor Bean 

Cherry

Chrysanthemum 

Clematis 

Cone Flower 

Coral plant 

Corn Plant 

Crocus

Crown of Thorns 

Daffodil

Daisy 

Daphne 

Day Lily 

Dogbane 

Easter Lilly 

Eggplant 

Elderberry 

Elephant Ear 

Foxglove 

Geranium 

Gladiola 

Glory Lilly 

Holly 

Horse Chestnut 

Hyacinth 

Hydrangea 

Indigo 

Iris

Ivy,

Jack-in-the-Pulpit 

Juniper 

Lace Fern 

Lantana 

Larkspur 

Laurel 

Lily of the Valley 

Lima Bean 

Lupine 

Macadamia Nut 

Mandrake

Marijuana 

Marigold 

Mesquite 

Mexican Breadfruit 

Milk Bush 

Milkweed 

Mistletoe 

Monkshood 

Moonflower 

Morning Glory 

Mushrooms 

Mustard 

Narcissus 

Nightshade

Nutmeg 

Oak 

Oleander 

Parsnip 

Peach 

Peony 

Periwinkle

Peyote 

Poinsettia 

Poison Hemlock 

Poison Ivy 

Poison Oak 

Poison sumac 

Pokeweed 

Poppy 

Potato 

Primrose 

Primula 

Queen Anne&#8217;s Lace

Rhododendron 

Rhubarb

Skunk Cabbage 

Sanpdragon

Stinkweed 

Sweet Pea 

Tansy 

Thornapple 

Tiger Lily 

Tobacco 

Tomato 

Tulip 

Umbrella Plant 

Venus Flytrap

Violet 

Walnuts 

Wild Carrots 

Wild Cucumber 

Wild Parsnip 

Wild Peas 

Wisteria 

Yew


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Thanks for the list

I didn't see Mulberry.
My rabbits love it and I've got LOTS of trees


----------



## MaggieJ (Feb 6, 2006)

It's clear you have done a lot of research, Emily. 

Your list worries me a bit, however. You have food plants mixed in with some that strike me as being for medicinal use only and that may be confusing to some people. I'd like to see more information on how to use the medicinals too - whether fed fresh, dried, used as an infusion or decoction etc. and also dosages. Citing your major sources is always a good idea too.

Your unsafe list will alert people to avoid certain plants, but I see at least one on there that I know can be fed safely... if we are talking about the same plant. Since you have given only common names, it is hard to be certain.

I don't have time this morning, unfortunately, to get into specifics, but I suggest taking this list as a "work in progress" and proceeding carefully until the discrepancies are resolved and the botanical names added. Perhaps then you will allow me to incorporate some of your material into the Safe Plants sticky.


----------



## harlanr3 (Feb 13, 2010)

thanks for the list.what is the deal with Marigold I have seen it on some unsafe list but I have seen it mixed with hay and pakaged and sold as rabbit food.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Marigold petals are often fed to chickens, and rabbits will eat them quite happily. They do contain a substance (the leaves) that will cause skin irritation..which is why many say they are toxic to rabbits. Wild rabbits love to eat the plants, tho. yes..they're cotton tails, but the digestive system is the same. 

Hay...the marigold is dried..and the skin irritant is gone with the drying process.


----------



## Silver Marten (Apr 27, 2009)

Point well taken!
I have been doing a lot of research on safe and unsafe plants over the last week and this is just a list of the more common plants that I have found so far. I am in no way trying to give veterinary advice, this is just something that I find very interesting.
I'm not sure about the dosages and how these plants are used. I've only fed a few of these to my rabbits.
What plant is it on the unsafe list that is safe?
You are welcome to incorporate what I have found so far into the Safe Plants Sticky.
Here&#8217;s what I have for the safe plants list so far. Any suggestions? 

Alfalfa (Medicago sativa) above ground parts can be used 

American Sycamore (Platanus occidentalis) leaves, bark and twigs can be used

Apple (Malus domestica) leaves, branches and fruit can be used 

Basil (Ocimum basilicum) above ground parts can be used 

Birch - used for pain relief, anti-inflammatory and diuretic 

Blackberry (Rubus villous) above ground parts can be used - used for pregnant does, summer cooling, stimulate appetite and diarrhea 

Black Oil Sunflower Seeds&#8211; used to condition coats

Blueberry - leaves can be used

Borage (Borago officinalis) above ground parts can be used - used as a Laxative, increases milk flow in nursing does, helps fevers and reduce stress 

Cat-tail (Typha latifolia) leaf stalks can be used 

Caraway (Carum carvi)

Carrot (Daucus carota) roots and tops can be used

Chamomile (Chamomilla recutita) used for pain relief, calms nervous rabbits, can be used as an eye wash for weepy eye 

Chervil (Anthriscus cerefolium) 

Chickweed (Stellaria media) above ground parts can be used - used as an anti-inflammatory, progresses the healing of cuts

Chicory, wild (Cichorium intybus) Above ground parts can be used 

Cilantro or Coriander (Coriandrum sativum)

Clover, red (Trifolium pratense) above ground parts can be used 

Clover, white (Trifolium repens) above ground parts can be used 

Comfrey, common (Symphytum officinale) leaves can be used, best dried - promotes healing, bone formation, helps ill bunnies, used for stressed and weak bunnies, can be used an a respiratory expectorant 

Dandelion (Taraxacum officinale) above ground parts can be used - Blood purifying, used for respiratory ailments, anti-inflammatory, bladder infections, diarrhea, increases milk flow in nursing does 

Dill (Anethum graveolens)

Echinacea - can be used as an immune system stimulant and broad spectrum antibiotic

Elder Flower - can be used an a respiratory expectorant, helps fevers 

Eucalyptus - can be used dried and powdered to repel fleas 

Eyebright &#8211; can be used to help weepy eye 

Fennel &#8211; can be used to help with bloating and gas, increases milk flow in nursing does 

Garlic - can be used as an antiseptic and antibiotic, can be used to help with bloating and gas, can be used as a respiratory expectorant 

Ginger &#8211; can be used to increase fertility in bucks 

Goat&#8217;s Rue &#8211; increases milk flow in nursing does 

Goldenrod (Solidago Canadensis) leaves can be used - can be used as an anti-inflammatory 

Grape (Vitus labrusca) leaves and vines can be used

Green Amaranth (Amaranthus hybridus) above ground parts can be used

Hackberry - branches can be used

Kava Kava - can be used to calm nervous rabbits 

Lady&#8217;s Smock (Cardamine pratensis)

Lamb&#8217;s Quarters (Chenopodium album) above ground parts can be used 

Lavender (Lavandula officinalis) can be used to calm nervous rabbits and can be used to induce labor 

Lemon Balm (Melissa officinal) above ground parts can be used - is an anti-bacterial, antiviral, helps with bloating and gas, diarrhea and reduces stress 

Licorice - can be used to help gastric inflammation and coughs. 

Linseed &#8211; can be used an a laxative 

Lovage (Levisticum officinale)

Maple, Silver (Acer saccharinum) leaves and branches can be used 

Maple, Sugar (Acer saccharin) leaves and branches can be used


Marigold - helps with bruises, contusion and strains, can be used to help slow healing wounds, ulcers, skin diseases, digestive problems and gall bladder complaints

Marjoram- helps with coughs, inflammation of mouth and throat, can be used to help digestive problems, uterine discomfort, can be used to calm nervous rabbits

Meadowsweet &#8211; helps with weepy eye 

Milk Thistle - helps take ammonia from the blood and protects both the liver and the kidneys, increases milk flow in nursing does 

Mint (Mentha piperita) above ground parts can be used - decrease milk flow in nursing does, helps with mastitis 

Mother Wart &#8211; helps with weepy eye 

Mustard Greens (Sinapis Alba)

Nasturtium - can be used as a strong antiseptic 

Nettle (Urtica dioica) only use dried

Nettle, Stinging (Urtica dioica) above ground parts can be used - increases milk flow in nursing does 

Oak - can be used for eczema, diarrhea, hemorrhoid, pro lapse, digestive problems and bleeding of mouth and gums 

Oats - can be used to help digestive problems, diarrhea, kidney and bladder disorders and can be used to condition coats 

Oregano (Origanum vulgare)

Oregon Grape Root - can be used as an anti-inflammatory and anti-bacterial 

Parsley (Petroselinum crispum) enriches the blood, can be used to help urinary problems - roots are used for constipation and obstruction of the intestines, inflammation of bladder & kidneys, digestive disorders, can be used to increase fertility in bucks and productivity in does 

Pear (Pyrus communis) leaves, branches, fruit and seeds can be used

Peppermint (Mentha x piperita) above ground parts can be used

Plantain (Plantago major) above ground parts can be used - is antimicrobial and antispasmodic, can be used to progress the healing of cuts,

Plum - shoots can be used

Purple Coneflower- can be used to help with abscesses and slow healing wounds 

Purslane (Portulaca oleracea) above ground parts can be used 

Raspberry (Rubus serious) above ground parts can be used - can be used for the prevention and treatment retained afterbirth, improves condition during pregnancy and can be used to increase fertility in bucks

Redroot Pigweed (Amaranthus retroflexus) above ground parts can be used 

Rosemary ((Rosmarinus officinalis) above ground parts can be used - helps with weakness and exhaustion and calms nervous rabbits

Round Leafed Mallow (Malva rotundifolia) above ground parts can be used

Sage (Salvia officinalis) above ground parts can be used - can be used dried and powdered to repel fleas, can be used to decrease milk flow in does

Salad Burnet (Sanguisorba minor)

Sassafras - can be used dried and powdered to sprinkled repel fleas . 

Shepherd&#8217;s Purse (Capsella bursta-pastoris) above ground parts can be used 

St. Johns Wart- helps with stress and nerves but long term dosage is needed

Smooth Leaf Elm&#8211; can be used to help slow healing wounds 

Sorrel - can be used to cool and calm nervous rabbits

Sow Thistle, Annual (Sonchus asper) above ground parts can be used 

Sow Thistle, Perennial (Sonchus asper) above ground parts can be used

Squash - sprouts can be used

Strawberry (Fragaria vesca) above ground parts can be used - can be used as an antiseptic and helps cool rabbits, leaves are rich in iron and are supposed to help prevent miscarriage can be used to help inflamed areas, rashes and sore eyes. 


Sunflower (Helianthus annuus) above ground parts can be used 

Sweet Potato (Ipomoea batatas) roots can be used - feed only in small amounts

Tarragon (Artemisia dracunculoides)

Thyme (Thymus vulgaris) above ground parts can be used - can be used to help with diarrhea 

Walnut - leaves can be used &#8211; can be used to help weepy eye 

Willow (Salix *****) leaves and branches can be used - has an Aspirin like affect and helps with pain and intestinal inflammation 

Yarrow (Achillea mille folium) above ground parts can be used - helps to heal cuts


----------



## MaggieJ (Feb 6, 2006)

Queen Anne's Lace aka wild carrot is the one I was thinking of that is safe. It is also Daucus carota, just not Daucus carota var sativa. The domestic carrot we know was developed from it. I have heard that the seeds of Queen Anne's Lace are not good for rabbits... perhaps that it why it winds up on so many poison plant lists.


----------



## njmama (Jan 4, 2006)

My buns love violet(Viola sororia) leaves. 

Nice list, Silver Marten.


----------



## nwbound (Aug 20, 2006)

Hey could we make this a sticky?


----------



## MaggieJ (Feb 6, 2006)

We already have a sticky on this subject, but this material could certainly be added to it.


----------



## Silver Marten (Apr 27, 2009)

Thanks for all of the suggestions!

Emily


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Wild carrot, aka Queen Anne's Lace, aka Daucus carota is the same as garden carrots. The garden carrot is just a different variety. Perfectly safe for rabbits. 

Rabbits will eat almond kernals, but the plant itself may be toxic. 

My rabbits love marigold flowers and every part of the violet plants.

Pumpkin is another plant which is great for rabbits but I didn't see listed. The fruit and seeds are both medicinal and great feed.


----------

